# Наше творчество > Проза >  Творческие  вытворялки от Ирины

## Ирина Сенчилова

Птица и Лошадь

              Жила-была Прекрасная Птица. Она была так чудесна, что с ней никто не мог ужиться. Таким сиянием обладали её перья, таким красивым  был её голос, такой быстрой была она в полёте, что остальные птицы покинули её.
                - Да ну его, не хочу быть одна! – подумала прекрасная Птица и измазала своё яркое оперение. Ещё она спутала свои крылья сухой травой. С того самого дня никто не слышал её пения.
            Поначалу птицы сторонились чужачку, но присмотревшись, обнаружили, что она ничем не отличается от них. Так бывшая прекрасной птица стала обычной, ничем не примечательной, такой же как все.
          Но однажды ночью Обычная птица открыла глаза. Подруги-птицы спали. Обычная птица сначала не поняла, что её разбудило. Но, приглядевшись, она увидела на берегу Прекрасную Лошадь, белую и с золотой гривой.
            - Привет! – сказала Лошадь. – Почему ты не спишь?
           - Я тоскую! – ответила Обычная птица.
           - Стоит ли тосковать в такую лунную ночь!
           - А что ты тут делаешь?
              Лошадь улыбнулась:
           - Я путешествую. Вот поем травы, попью воды и пойду дальше.
           - Возьми меня с собой! – взмолилась Птица.  – Мне так одиноко здесь. 
           - А ты выдержишь? – спросила Лошадь. – Ты кажешься такой хрупкой.
           - Я справлюсь! Я смогу! Только не бросай меня.
           - Хорошо! Лошадь объела траву с крыльев птицы. Умойся ты такая чумазая! – засмеялась она и плеснула водой на птицу.
            Сначала Обыкновенная птица умыла лицо, потом крылья, спину и хвост. Потом она посмотрела на своё отражение. Но что это? Прекрасное создание смотрело на неё из воды.
             - Видишь, какая ты красавица, - сказала Птице Лошадь. Птица засмущалась и закрылась от умного взгляда лошади крыльями.
              Они просидели на берегу до утра, полюбовались чудесным восходом и собрались уйти, когда услышали птичий щебет. «Они не пустят меня - испугалась Прекрасная Птица. «Не бойся!» - успокоила её Чудесная Лошадь, - ты ведь уже стала другой. Вряд ли они узнают тебя». Она погладила подругу копытом.
И действительно стая серых птиц пролетела мимо.
                - И нам пора! – Лошадь тряхнула гривой. – Пойдёшь со мной?
                - Конечно! С радостью!
Птица уселась на спину лошади, поудобнее устроилась там и приготовилась к путешествию.
             - Ну, в путь! – сказала Лошадь и понеслась галопом.
              У птицы немного закружилась голова от большой скорости, но вскоре она привыкла. «Это настоящее приключение» - тихо радовалась  птаха.
             Так и мчались два прекрасных создания вперёд, навстречу Таинственному и Неизведанному.

----------


## zaryankyn

[QUOTE3]Птица и Лошадь

              Жила-была Прекрасная Птица. Она была так чудесна, что с ней никто не мог ужиться. Таким сиянием обладали её перья, таким красивым  был её голос, такой быстрой была она в полёте, что остальные птицы покинули её.
                - Да ну его, не хочу быть одна! – подумала прекрасная Птица и измазала своё яркое оперение. Ещё она спутала свои крылья сухой травой. С того самого дня никто не слышал её пения.
            Поначалу птицы сторонились чужачку, но присмотревшись, обнаружили, что она ничем не отличается от них. Так бывшая прекрасной птица стала обычной, ничем не примечательной, такой же как все.
          Но однажды ночью Обычная птица открыла глаза. Подруги-птицы спали. Обычная птица сначала не поняла, что её разбудило. Но, приглядевшись, она увидела на берегу Прекрасную Лошадь, белую и с золотой гривой.
            - Привет! – сказала Лошадь. – Почему ты не спишь?
           - Я тоскую! – ответила Обычная птица.
           - Стоит ли тосковать в такую лунную ночь!
           - А что ты тут делаешь?
              Лошадь улыбнулась:
           - Я путешествую. Вот поем травы, попью воды и пойду дальше.
           - Возьми меня с собой! – взмолилась Птица.  – Мне так одиноко здесь. 
           - А ты выдержишь? – спросила Лошадь. – Ты кажешься такой хрупкой.
           - Я справлюсь! Я смогу! Только не бросай меня.
           - Хорошо! Лошадь объела траву с крыльев птицы. Умойся ты такая чумазая! – засмеялась она и плеснула водой на птицу.
            Сначала Обыкновенная птица умыла лицо, потом крылья, спину и хвост. Потом она посмотрела на своё отражение. Но что это? Прекрасное создание смотрело на неё из воды.
             - Видишь, какая ты красавица, - сказала Птице Лошадь. Птица засмущалась и закрылась от умного взгляда лошади крыльями.
              Они просидели на берегу до утра, полюбовались чудесным восходом и собрались уйти, когда услышали птичий щебет. «Они не пустят меня - испугалась Прекрасная Птица. «Не бойся!» - успокоила её Чудесная Лошадь, - ты ведь уже стала другой. Вряд ли они узнают тебя». Она погладила подругу копытом.
И действительно стая серых птиц пролетела мимо.
                - И нам пора! – Лошадь тряхнула гривой. – Пойдёшь со мной?
                - Конечно! С радостью!
Птица уселась на спину лошади, поудобнее устроилась там и приготовилась к путешествию.
             - Ну, в путь! – сказала Лошадь и понеслась галопом.
              У птицы немного закружилась голова от большой скорости, но вскоре она привыкла. «Это настоящее приключение» - тихо радовалась  птаха.
             Так и мчались два прекрасных создания вперёд, навстречу Таинственному и Неизведанному.[/QUOTE]

Супер!

----------


## Kladewa1

интересно... ) какую мысль главную автор хотел донести?

----------


## Nazyka

Ребята, как думаете стоит ли доверить ремонт квартиры компании Remmo? http://remmo.ru/kvartira/

----------

